# Drag Mat vs. Level Rake



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

Okay boys -- pray for my back -- just ordered sand for my first ever leveling project -- its getting delivered next friday...

I aerated a couple weeks back and raked up the plugs.. Some holes still exists in the lawn..

We finally have some warm temps here on a consistent basis and thus the lawn is taking off the past 2 weeks..

Question:: Do I buy a level rake -- or a drag mat.. Please don't say both


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

One is none and two is one.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Do you have something to pull a drag mat? If it's one or the other I would get the level rake. It'll be a lot of work doing 3000 sq-ft with just a level rake though.

I was not that impressed by the drag mat and many on this forum came up with DIY items that can be pulled for leveling such as from lumber, pallets, wire shelves, etc... So maybe buy a rake and build a DIY drag thing.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

A level rake is a bit too small for 3,000 ft. although doable, especially with a 4 footer. I am not a fan of drag mats for leveling. Good for knocking the sand down into the crown but not nearly as effective as a straight drag for filling in low spots. Jury rigging a drag mat so it is rigid helps, but it is still not as good as fixed straight edge in my opinion. I've used straight 2x4's screwed together with cross bracing with excellent results. Don't over think it. :thumbup:


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Awar said:


> Do you have something to pull a drag mat? If it's one or the other I would get the level rake. It'll be a lot of work doing 3000 sq-ft with just a level rake though.


This statement worries me now, I purchased a 40" level rake from R&R, but I also just ordered 14 tons of mason sand for my front lawn (8500sqft).


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have something to pull a drag mat? If it's one or the other I would get the level rake. It'll be a lot of work doing 3000 sq-ft with just a level rake though.
> ...


That's approximately 10 yards, close enough in my opinion for first level for your 8500 ft.. The level rake for that amount of area, not so much. You'll have your work cut out for you if that is all you planned to use.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have something to pull a drag mat? If it's one or the other I would get the level rake. It'll be a lot of work doing 3000 sq-ft with just a level rake though.
> ...


I think the 40" level rake from R&R will work great and I think I'll buy one to do my own leveling next year, but how do you plan to spread the all that sand over 8500 sqft? It's doable with a cart and shovels but definitely a ton of work! Try to get help.

I'm not speaking from personal experience doing this work, but I watched a professional lawn leveling service do it in my 5500 sqft and they had two topdressing machines (the larger one couldn't get through my backyard gate), two people with shovels and push brooms, and they used some vehicle to pull a drag mat. Took them just over an hour.


----------



## Ccualumni (Jul 8, 2018)

I did it with just a drag mat and wish I had paid for the leveling rake. I plan on doing sand in other parts of the yard and will definitely buy the rake.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Awar said:


> I think the 40" level rake from R&R will work great and I think I'll buy one to do my own leveling next year, but how do you plan to spread the all that sand over 8500 sqft? It's doable with a cart and shovels but definitely a ton of work! Try to get help.
> 
> I'm not speaking from personal experience doing this work, but I watched a professional lawn leveling service do it in my 5500 sqft and they had two topdressing machines (the larger one couldn't get through my backyard gate), two people with shovels and push brooms, and they used some vehicle to pull a drag mat. Took them just over an hour.





Mister Bill said:


> That's approximately 10 yards, close enough in my opinion for first level for your 8500 ft.. The level rake for that amount of area, not so much. You'll have your work cut out for you if that is all you planned to use.


I have shovels and a wheel barrow. It will be just me, myself and I doing the work.......good times to come this Friday!


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 40" level rake from R&R will work great and I think I'll buy one to do my own leveling next year, but how do you plan to spread the all that sand over 8500 sqft? It's doable with a cart and shovels but definitely a ton of work! Try to get help.
> ...


That's all you need if you are not afraid of a little work, but make no mistake, work it will be. :thumbup: I hope you are using a contractor wheelbarrow and not one of those little skinny tire big box specials. :lol:

Oh, and I am guessing it will a bit more than just Friday.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> That's all you need if you are not afraid of a little work, but make no mistake, work it will be. :thumbup: I hope you are using a contractor wheelbarrow and not one of those little skinny tire big box specials. :lol:
> 
> Oh, and I am guessing it will a bit more than just Friday.


Big box special but has two wheels!!! I should be picking up a JD 220a from the freight terminal tomorrow, possibly could use that pallet as a drag with my zero turn.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I built this and it worked great. I want to get rid of my 6ft drag mat now.

I used 6ft square tubing. The outside edges are 1" and the inside pieces are 3/4" kind of based on other stuff I have seen on here and YouTube from @wardconnor and @OD on Grass

It was a lot easier to pull around than the drag mat, and I feel did a better job.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Bmossin said:


> I built this and it worked great.


Nice, that came out great!


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > That's all you need if you are not afraid of a little work, but make no mistake, work it will be. :thumbup: I hope you are using a contractor wheelbarrow and not one of those little skinny tire big box specials. :lol:
> ...


Ah, that zero turn will be worth its weight in gold for pulling a makeshift drag over the lawn. I was thinking you were going to attempt to do the 8500 ft. manually pulling the rake. Doable, but definitely not for the weak. :thumbup:


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Bmossin said:


> I built this and it worked great. I want to get rid of my 6ft drag mat now.
> 
> I used 6ft square tubing. The outside edges are 1" and the inside pieces are 3/4" kind of based on other stuff I have seen on here and YouTube from @wardconnor and @OD on Grass
> 
> It was a lot easier to pull around than the drag mat, and I feel did a better job.


That's what I'm talking about. Well done, Sir. :thumbup:


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Ah, that zero turn will be worth its weight in gold for pulling a makeshift drag over the lawn. I was thinking you were going to attempt to do the 8500 ft. manually pulling the rake. Doable, but definitely not for the weak. :thumbup:


You weren't mistaken....the whole zero turn/pallet plan just formed as I am second guessing it all.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have a drag mat that that I've used for my leveling projects. It's great for rough spreading of lots of material, but it doesn't work it into the canopy as well as a leveling rake would. You do need to rotate the drag mat handle 90' to its stock configuration so it has some rigidity.

I plan to make a leveling rake like Bmossin's with steel square tubes and angle irons. I'll need four 3/4" x 36" steel square tubes about $9 each, a 3/4" x 72" steel angle cut into four 18" pieces ($12), and a broom handle with a swivel ($6 for handle). Since I can't weld, I was going to use some rivets to construct it. That'll work better for spot leveling and working the material into the grass.

If you could only get one, I'd probably recommend the drag mat. It'll do good for rough leveling. The grass will grow through even if it's covered by 1" of material. Watering will help settle it into the low spots. You could use a broom or bow rake to work it in if needed.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, that zero turn will be worth its weight in gold for pulling a makeshift drag over the lawn. I was thinking you were going to attempt to do the 8500 ft. manually pulling the rake. Doable, but definitely not for the weak. :thumbup:
> ...


Not the best, but in a pinch this works surprisingly well.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Not the best, but in a pinch this works surprisingly well.


I think I can make that happen, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

I used a drag mat for the past two years, and wasn't very happy with the results. The mat just kind go glides over the hills of the sand like it's on a wave.

This year I bought the 48in level rake from R&R, and it was night and day difference. Huge upgrade in my opinion. I used it on about 4,000 sq. ft. no problem. I'll also put in a plug for R&R - I received the rake and it had a minor flaw, and they replaced it no problem at all. Great customer service.

If I ever get up the nerve, I'll make my own 10 foot version like Connor Ward made and use that to drag around the yard. For now, I'm very happy with the 48in rake.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Not the best, but in a pinch this works surprisingly well.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

RangersFC said:


> I used a drag mat for the past two years, and wasn't very happy with the results. The mat just kind go glides over the hills of the sand like it's on a wave.
> 
> This year I bought the 48in level rake from R&R, and it was night and day difference. Huge upgrade in my opinion. I used it on about 4,000 sq. ft. no problem. I'll also put in a plug for R&R - I received the rake and it had a minor flaw, and they replaced it no problem at all. Great customer service.
> 
> If I ever get up the nerve, I'll make my own 10 foot version like Connor Ward made and use that to drag around the yard. For now, I'm very happy with the 48in rake.


It's a rare yard that a 10' drag would work on. The entire yard would have to be as flat as still water.


----------



## Ccualumni (Jul 8, 2018)

I am going to buy the rake and rent it out. Sounds like lots of demand for it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Ccualumni said:


> I am going to buy the rake and rent it out. Sounds like lots of demand for it.


Hmmm... I have my friend's 48-inch leveling rake in my workshop. What's the going rate?


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Bmossin said:


>


Look niiiiice!


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Well I did it....I think!?  14 tons of mason sand, 1 shovel, 1 wheel barrow, 1 landscape rake, 1 level rake and just me doing the work. Started Friday with cutting as low as I can on the zero turn, also had to clean up some red clay from the recent irrigation install (A mess!). Began moving the sand close to 11am, and had it all moved by about 4pm and called it a day. Got back out Saturday to start spreading, was making good progress, then Mother Nature brought a few inches of rain around 3pm and put an end to my fun. Spent a few hours Sunday spreading the rest out.

I feel like I need way more sand, but that will have to wait.

Friday ▼












Saturday▼




Today, Monday▼


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Well I did it....I think!? 14 tons of mason sand, 1 shovel, 1 wheel barrow, 1 landscape rake, 1 level rake and just me doing the work. Started Friday with cutting as low as I can on the zero turn, also had to clean up some red clay from the recent irrigation install (A mess!). Began moving the sand close to 11am, and had it all moved by about 4pm and called it a day. Got back out Saturday to start spreading, was making good progress, then Mother Nature brought a few inches of rain around 3pm and put an end to my fun. Spent a few hours Sunday spreading the rest out.
> 
> I feel like I need way more sand, but that will have to wait.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Well done, Sir. :thumbup:


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Looking good. Well done, Sir. :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Will be a project on my horizon soon too. I'm curious how you guys are determining how much sand you need by sqft total?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Well I did it....I think!? 14 tons of mason sand, 1 shovel, 1 wheel barrow, 1 landscape rake, 1 level rake and just me doing the work. Started Friday with cutting as low as I can on the zero turn, also had to clean up some red clay from the recent irrigation install (A mess!). Began moving the sand close to 11am, and had it all moved by about 4pm and called it a day. Got back out Saturday to start spreading, was making good progress, then Mother Nature brought a few inches of rain around 3pm and put an end to my fun. Spent a few hours Sunday spreading the rest out.
> 
> I feel like I need way more sand, but that will have to wait.
> 
> ...


You did awesome :thumbup: and still finished before June :nod:


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

PGunn said:


> Will be a project on my horizon soon too. I'm curious how you guys are determining how much sand you need by sqft total?


The common consensus here is 1 cubic yard per every 1,000 square feet, but I have found that amount not to be adequate for a first time level. 1 1/4-1 1/2 cy. per 1k is what I use in calculations as a starting point. YMMV. Also, be careful not to confuse cubic yards with tonnage. One cubic yard weights approximately 2700 pounds. You want volume, not weight, so you'll need to do the conversion if buying where they sell by weight.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Awar said:


> You did awesome :thumbup: and still finished before June :nod:


HaHa good point there! Thanks!


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

How would you guys feel about this thing?

I have all sorts of ideas about a diy solution, I'm pretty handy with lumber and have access to plenty of it. But I saw this and it seems like it might be very effective. My only concern is that it might be too aggressive and tear some of the grass up?

I already have a 40" landscaping take, so I think I might make do with it and pass on a leveling rake. I also have a couple of push brooms, and thought I might screed some of it with a straight 2x4 like we might on a concrete job if I need to.

Until I saw this thing I was thinking I might build a 4x8 frame from lumber, and tack chicken wire or chain link to the bottom of it.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Anybody used one like that above?


----------

